
IPhone 5's brain dissected. Guess what, it's made by Samsung - eranation
http://gizmodo.com/5946240/the-iphone-5s-brain-dissected-naturally-its-made-by-samsung?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_twitter&utm_source=gizmodo_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow
======
benologist
Blog spam.

<http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Apple-A6-Teardown/10528/2>

